# Crazy weather



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 8, 2017)

We've been pretty lucky here in NC with very mild weather this year! We have had a few cold snaps, but so far it's been a great winter! Not much rain and WARM! 
Like T-shirt weather. 

It's been in the 70's the last few days. 
I've been hearing FROGS chirping at night!
In FEBRUARY!

We are supposed to get Thunderstorms tonight too. 

I love This NC weather!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 8, 2017)

It's fifty in town and up in the mountains roads are closed because of weather, talk about another strange thing...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 8, 2017)

It was 78° here today, and suppose to be in the low 30s to hi 20s here tonite. Suppose to be back in the 70s for highs this wknd....certainly is Crazy....dogwoods are pushing blooms and leaf buds here already. ....posted some pics on my journal page.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 8, 2017)

I have daffodils in bloom and my apricot tree is showing pink. Our temps have been 1° over normal for the highs and 1° below normal for the lows. But the RAIN...and it is at it again. At least our mountains are getting the snow for spring runoff that gets our farmers through the summer. But the reservoirs are almost at capacity already and the snow melt is still 2 months away. How to erase a drought in one year...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 8, 2017)

84 degrees here today....Crazy for sure!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 8, 2017)

Our daffodils aren't in bloom yet, but they are getting close! The roses have a fair amount of leaves and if the weather holds steady, they will bloom soon!

Of course early this week we had sleet, then warmed up into the 60's that same day! @CntryBoy777 we are getting that same cold snap! 
Oh well, can't complain to much!

Just heard some thunder rumble


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 8, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> 84 degrees here today....Crazy for sure!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll take an 84°  We are supposed to see sun and 65 this weekend and I am thrilled.


----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 8, 2017)

It was 90 here.  Supposed to go back down this weekend. I'm tempted to shave the girls down,  but as soon as I do it'll freeze.


----------



## TAH (Feb 9, 2017)

I need a faction to Texas now, lol. Or maybe I would roast. 

We are getting 9  ore inches of snow on friday.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 12, 2017)

So nice out today, 80 with a breeze. 
Earlier today I went to go turn on the fan in the doe barn ( I do this one warmer days to keep good airflow) and the girls promptly got up and laid under it


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 12, 2017)

23 now. Snowing hard. Don't tell my goats about your weather. They'll be soooo mad at me!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 12, 2017)

The willow tree is budding 

I seriously couldn't take it up your way!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 12, 2017)

80 is hot for summer here... 80 in February is insane!!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> 23 now. Snowing hard. Don't tell my goats about your weather. They'll be soooo mad at me!


About the same here. Tiny snow, not big flakes. Should be about 7 inches by 6 AM. 

I never tell my animals about the weather other people post either. I also don't show them the fancier digs some have. They wouldn't be happy either.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2017)

89 degrees in my backyard right now.      I'm working on my farmer's tan already....geeze!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 12, 2017)

89?? Ewwww so glad I don't live there. No jealousy here!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, here it is the middle of Feb and got up this morning with the AC running at 7:30am....this is when we are suppose to be using the propane and saving on the power bill. Beats all I've ever seen.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2017)

Pay attention to that @NH homesteader, I bet it isn't a lot different in MS and TN!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> 89?? Ewwww so glad I don't live there. No jealousy here!



But - while some of ya'll are shoveling snow I'm workin' in da garden! 

This heat will disappear tonight - next few days highs are in the mid 60's.  Gotta love that!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeh Bruce it is....was 71 this morning...and 66 right now, heading to 35 tonite. E Tn doesn't get near as warm as we do, they are at a higher elevation and have mountains close by.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 12, 2017)

Yup eastern TN is cooler. It is 75 there right now, but will be headed back to normal temps after today it looks like.


----------



## wintz (Feb 20, 2017)

It's partly cloudy but still very cold. It is about 38.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 20, 2017)

Where are you located @wintz ? You really should consider putting at least your general location in your profile... If there comes a time that you offer or ask for help/advice, most times it will be heavily dependent on where you're located.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 21, 2017)

Storm Doris overhead (mid-Wales)..... high winds,flooding, blizzards, structural damage etc. all forecast for the next 48 hours. !0 days ago, daytime temps below freezing, 2 days ago 55+ degrees...predictably unpredictable UK February weather.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 22, 2017)

@Sheepshape  - stay safe!  Yep, sounds predictably unpredictable, lol!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2017)

Hope you came through OK... I believe you had some ewes lambing... Hope this didn't have a detrimental effect.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 23, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> I believe you had some ewes lambing... Hope this didn't have a detrimental effect.


 I'm 2-3 weeks off, with my problem ewes in the barn. Thank you so much for your concern.

Providing the barn doesn't blow away (!), and that trees don't fall on my girls, then I'm hoping things will be OK. Parts of my greenhouse have blown out and the chimney (repaired last summer after leaking) is pouring water onto the plaster again.....but this is pretty standard for the area I live in. At least we are on the other 'side of the hill' from our prevailing westerly winds, so we avoid some of the worst of the winds.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2017)

Burlington VT hit 61F today, 5 degrees above the previous record high. And only a week ago we were looking at a second snow storm for the week, only 9" in that one.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 23, 2017)

We got to 65 here! Playing in the snow with t-shirts on... Great fun!


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh what a crazy mixed up world of weather we have right now.


----------



## Stephanie R (Apr 25, 2017)

It's so thrilling that we all are in different counties/time zones/climates and can still get in touch here and share some experience or interesting stories. Internet is a miracle of XX century
I am in Barcelona, Spain now for a week holiday, and the weather is soooooo much different comparing to England. My husband's seriously thinking to invest in some rental property here, so that we can have some extra income and probably go for longer holidays when we "retire". Well, I don't mind to travel , but to buy property in Barcelona https://tranio.com/spain/catalonia/barcelona/ and settle here worries me, I am not sure it's also a good time to invest in Spain.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 25, 2017)

Well gosh... the fact that it's even possible for you, or an option, is awesome! Who knows, maybe you'll find someplace you like even more...


----------



## Bruce (Apr 28, 2017)

My maternal grandmother was born (late 1890s) in Barcelona as was my paternal uncle's wife (late 1930s). Her brother and sister still live there. DD1 and I went there 10 years ago, my aunt's mother was still alive and I got to visit with her and the brother and sister plus some other "extended family". 

Loved the huge indoor food markets. I don't know if it was because it was spring (end of April) or what but CHEAP produce compared to here.  Metro very convenient, we rented an apartment for a week and stopped at the bakery for bread each day. Wouldn't want to live there, or any other big city though.


----------

